# LG sidelines tablets



## Reprise (Mar 26, 2012)

Ken Hong, a spokesperson for LG, said the following in an email: "We've decided to put all new tablet development on the back burner for the time being in order to focus on smartphones."

http://bit.ly/LbOqgO

So I read this as any hope for more development on tables is not going to happen now. Oh poor G-Slate forever on honeycomb.
I am hoping more than ever that the CyanogenMod 9 Alpha comes through.

What do you think?

http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/19/3096542/lg-tablet-development-discontinued


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

You didn't realize till today that LG was done with the G-Slate?

Frankly, I'm glad LG is throwing in the towel on tablet development. Because I was never going to ever buy another LG tablet again.

Them ending tablet development means nobody else will be left to:
Wonder why their bootloader was locked surreptitiously. When they apply an update that makes no mention of such changes.
Worry if they buy from LG, might they ever get the next version of Android via OTA.
Worry over lame tablet support, even in their own forums!


----------



## Moabizzi (Mar 20, 2012)

the build that they have out for CM9 is pretty awesome, and the devs are working on it daily from what i know. i use it as a daily driver.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Darnell said:


> You didn't realize till today that LG was done with the G-Slate?
> 
> Frankly, I'm glad LG is throwing in the towel on tablet development. Because I was never going to ever buy another LG tablet again.
> 
> ...


Google requires the bootloader be locked to satisfy drm from the studios, otherwise they wouldn't be able to even offer Play Videos service. Its partially LGE's fault too, they didn't provide a way to unlock the bootloader like Google does either.

The OTA's are T-Mobile's fault, not LGE. They told them not to release ICS for it. They have internal ICS builds for the G-Slate.

Lesson learned, never buy a carrier branded tablet or phone again. Nexus products will guarantee an unlocked experience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> Google requires the bootloader be locked to satisfy drm from the studios, otherwise they wouldn't be able to even offer Play Videos service. Its partially LGE's fault too, they didn't provide a way to unlock the bootloader like Google does either.
> 
> The OTA's are T-Mobile's fault, not LGE. They told them not to release ICS for it. They have internal ICS builds for the G-Slate.
> 
> ...


Google didn't require LG to lock the bootloader _without any announcement_. Locking is one thing, but when an update is sent they could have mentioned that it would be locked for DRM purposes. They could have even mentioned Google desires it. They said nothing at all. So I don't give LG any pass on that one at all.

I can't say I know how you know what you're saying about internal ICS G-Slate builds at T-Mobile. I guess there's no other means for us to know about that one than to take your word for it... I have to take your word with a large grain of salt, especially since LG went and introduced the Optimus Pad LTE earlier this year with no ICS mentioned for it either. Makes it hard for me to lay the blame all at T-Mobile's feet given those circumstances.

LG is doing good to get out of the tablet game, some many others do it better.

We're still waiting for a Nexus tablet, so that's not really an option today or last year







. And Nexus updates are not worry free either.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't say I'm against everything with a carrier's brand on it. But I do think the lesson to us was, not to buy things that are pretty much EXCLUSIVE to a single carrier. Devices more widely sold seem to get more updates, even with a carrier's approval.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Google didn't require LG to lock the bootloader _without any announcement_. Locking is one thing, but when an update is sent they could have mentioned that it would be locked for DRM purposes. They could have even mentioned Google desires it. They said nothing at all. So I don't give LG any pass on that one at all.
> 
> I can't say I know how you know what you're saying about internal ICS G-Slate builds at T-Mobile. I guess there's no other means for us to know about that one than to take your word for it... I have to take your word with a large grain of salt, especially since LG went and introduced the Optimus Pad LTE earlier this year with no ICS mentioned for it either. Makes it hard for me to lay the blame all at T-Mobile's feet given those circumstances.
> 
> ...


I wasn't giving LGE a pass. I was saying it was their fault too.

T-Mobile has nothing to do with the builds other than accepting or denying, which is our case. LGE had and still has the ICS builds internally. I think we see why T-Mobile never released it, as there isn't a lot of noise about the update.

The issues are, again, with the carrier branded nexus devices. Verizon, sprint, etc. They handle their own sour?and builds. Google doesn't have one say in the matter. Thus the reason you see Sprint and Verizon without Google Wallet on them. That is 100% carrier fault. This is why Google plans on starting to sell and release devices in their Play Store, supported by them and them alone.

EDIT: Now that Google has the rights to distribute the binaries for CDMA/LTE, they are handling the sources again. So those phones will see updates now, just like the GSM version.

Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Darnell said:


> I can't say I'm against everything with a carrier's brand on it. But I do think the lesson to us was, not to buy things that are pretty much EXCLUSIVE to a single carrier. Devices more widely sold seem to get more updates, even with a carrier's approval.


Well I am against carrier branded devices. Nothing is open, you don't own the device until your contract is up, etc. Its essentially a loan...

Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

I like that we have a choice.

Carrier branded devices are affirmed to work at the carrier's advertised speeds. They also help people who otherwise may not be able to afford high end devices to get one if they so choose.

I buy my devices up front out of contract. But just the same carrier branded devices often have features not available in the international versions. Some consider it bloat, to each their own. I find T-Mobile's WiFi calling to be a great feature.

Google can take full control of their device sales if they wish, but that does not mean their devices will work at top speeds with every carrier's network







.

The Nexus issues also occur with the non-carrier branded versions. As with the Nexus One not getting ICS.


----------



## DarkStar (Jun 21, 2012)

Moabizzi said:


> Nothing is open, you don't own the device until your contract is up, etc. Its essentially a loan...
> 
> Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


On what country? I own my Galaxy S 2 from T Mobile, and my G Slate from T Mobile. And my Galaxy Tab 7 from Verizon. No loans, No bs.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

*dasunsrule32, *seems someone found an LG rep that says it's true T-Mobile held back the ICS update.
LG says T-Mobile is responsible for no ICS on the G-Slate - true?


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

DarkStar said:


> No its not! Its buggy as hell and because Android 4 will NEVER be released for the G Slate, you will never use your 3 'Built In' Camera's. CM9 will never be perfect or work right without major support and an actual release by Manufacture of Device. That's the way of all android devices. The Galaxy Tab 7 on CM9 Just hardly got Camera Support. The Galaxy Tab 10 does not have working camera under CM9. And it has a lot of support.
> On what country? I own my Galaxy S 2 from T Mobile, and my G Slate from T Mobile. And my Galaxy Tab 7 from Verizon. No loans, No bs.


As far as CM9 goes, we're making great strides of late. Stay tuned, you'll see that this will stabilize. There is a reason it's called ALPHA. Don't use it if you can't handle some bugs up front. It's there for users who want to help improve it and report on issues and bugs, not complain. Thanks.

If you're under contract, you should really read your ToS. Believe me, you don't own it.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Darnell said:


> *dasunsrule32, *seems someone found an LG rep that says it's true T-Mobile held back the ICS update.
> LG says T-Mobile is responsible for no ICS on the G-Slate - true?


I have my inside sources...


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Nexus 7 is out. I like what they're offering for the price. I'm planning to get one.


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

I really wasn't gonna respond but this shit bugged me... So... I ALSO can tell you, 100% there is 4.0 and 4.0.1 test ROMs for the LG G-Slate. I have been trying to con the dump out of unsaid sources for a while to hack cam support in as a proprietary thing since we wont see src. Also... The LTE Optimus pad will be updated to ICS... That said, we may get to play with the src for it and again... Fix the camera. BUT... First of all, your "opinion" of the development progress of CM9 for the slate, and cm9 as a whole, as u seem to complain about several devices, is really irrelevant here. We aren't doing this professionally, we are doing it as a hobby and to share our own PERSONAL modifications and updates to the AOSP code base, with others who have not the skill, but maybe the desire to expand functionality of the device they paid 5, 600 dollars for that the CARRIER locked down. I am part of the Cyanogenmod team officially and am not offended by what you say exactly, just wanted to make it clear that we do this for fun. You are right, not everything will always work as we don't have connections with HW manufacturers to get src for their proprietary shit. Even at that, the camera on SEVERAL devices that will never see ICS from the manufacturer are indeed working with CM9, they just haven't been released into RC yet due to other bugs. So lemme ask you this... Have you ran a recent build by chance? Cause I use CM9 as a daily and have almost 0 issues... Also, how many pictures are you taking with your tablet?! I mean seriously?! It's stock cam is shittier than the phones you carry around so why downgrade quality for gimmicky 3D? Or is that just a bitching point? How bout buy a camera for camera... Just a thought. One point to mention and you probably overlooked it, but even a BRAND NEW, NEXUS tablet doesn't have a camera for taking photo's and being a professional instagram photographer... Trust me, Google didn't forget about cameras.... After 2 and a half years of research they came to a valid conclusion... NO ONE uses their tablet as a camera ESPECIALLY when they are also carrying a smartphone with more often than not a BETTER camera. Just a thought... Anyways... Like dasunrule32 said... It was labeled ALPHA for a very good reason... I don't feel I have to explain what an alpha is but if you don't know or weren't ready to accept ANY result you got after flashing it, you had ABSOLUTELY no business flashing it to begin with. Thanks to anyone who actually supports the progress we HAVE at least made so far with CM9 on the slate... I started the CM9 tree, ALONE... and along the way picked up basically 2 people only that contribute and are part of the team... Us 3 have made the same amount of progress that the 10.1 team has made and that is a HUGE team by comparison... So I think we are doing just fine... My 2 cents.... Haters gon hate... -CR


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

I will tl;dr myself to save the troll later....


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Lets keep these threads clean and on topic. If I have to come back in here, threads/posts will be removed, and warnings given. If you have an issue with a particular rom, report it to the dev so it can be looked into. Don't bash the entire rom on multiple threads due to an issue YOU have not officially reported.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

ChiefzReloaded said:


> ...Also... The LTE Optimus pad will be updated to ICS
> 
> ...the device they paid 5, 600 dollars for that the CARRIER locked down.
> ...


Well, the LTE Optimus pad does not appear to have T-Mobile in its way







.

Now, I've digested that T-Mobile blocked release of an ICS update, but what's news to me is that T-Mobile requested the bootloader be locked down. Not hard to believe, since that's what carriers usually do, but just interesting news just the same. Given how it came in via a later OTA.

I'm not sure what T-Mobile is thinking. They hobbled progress of an otherwise high quality tablet. And have you seen the new "MyTouch" line of devices that is about to be released? It's like a downgrade from the current MyTouch 4G line of devices. T-Mobile had better step up their game. Their exclusive devices are going to crap.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Well, the LTE Optimus pad does not appear to have T-Mobile in its way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LG locked the bootloader because it was required because of the addition of Google Play Movies. This was a requirement of the movie studios, etc that Google had to fulfill in order to distribute their content to devices.

Now what other carriers and device manufacturers were supposed to do, was provide an option to unlock the device and void the warranty. Now this part is unclear if it was T-Mobile or LG. We'll probably never know..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

